# Living together



## aidey07 (Jul 31, 2008)

hi 
Do you know if you can have african greys live with kakarikis and cockatiels?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

im not 100%$ but i always thought they couldnt live together, maybe let out at the same time but not to live together


----------

